# My beautiful Lexi



## hcafc_laura (Nov 26, 2008)

*Apologies for the length, got a bit carried away. Think writing this was a bit like therapy.*

24/08/2007, you arrived, and you were gorgeous. I'd been counting down the days for weeks and you were finally here. You were scared for a little while, but you soon settled in. Infact, I was more scared of you. It had been a while since we had had a kitten in the house, and I had forgotten how playful they were. I spent the first few nights in the spare room, scared you were going to get my feet. I soon fell in love with you though, I adored you. We laughed at your cute little meow, barely a cry, more of a croak, so sweet! For the first few days you were simply named 'cat'. If my memory serves me right, I think you also spet a day of been Lola. Finally though we settled on a name, Lexi it was. Perfect name for a perfect cat.

Here you are after just arriving at your new home, looking beautiful as always.








We had so many laughs in those first few months. Getting home to find you on top of the bookcase, or finding you asleep on top of the printer. You also developed a love of scratching the walls, which didn't impress my mum and dad all that much but I didn't mind. I don't think there's anything you could have done to make me fall out with you. Even when you ripped my hand to shreads the time Maddy spooked you it only took two minutes for you to get round me, and I was cuddling and kissing you again. How could anyone not fall in love with someone as cute as you eh?

It was eventually time to start letting you outside. I was so protective over you. Pickles and Marmalade had been run over outside and I was determined not to let the same thing happen to you. For a good few weeks you were only allowed out on your harness, and only whilst I was sat there watching over you. Eventually, I was persuaded to let you loose. You loved it. You would chase Billy the rabbit up and down, then he would chase you and you would run off, scared, eventhough you was twice the size of him. Then you would start winding Maddy, the german shepard, up too. You rarely left the garden, you was just happy to get a bit of fresh air. This was until we got new neighbours, who had cats. You quickly made friends, and started to venture into their garden, and a little bit further too. I was so paranoid at first, but eventually got used to it, I was always able to find you.

We had so much fun together, especially playing fetch. It was your favourite game. You would much rather play with a scrunched up sweet paper than any of your toys. You would play for ages. And you were always there for me. If me and Daryl had some daft argument and I was upset you would come and give me a cuddle. Every night when I got a bath I would say to you 'Are you coming' and you would cry back then go running to the bathroom. You would sit on the edge of the bath, dipping your tail in the water, then jumping off and chase your tail, splashing water everywhere. I could always rely on you, more than any human. You loved me unconditionally, and I loved you too.

07/2008 it was time for our Summer holidays. I had been dreading it to be honest. I was dreading the thought of leaving you. Although I knew you would be well looked after by my mum and dad, I knew how much I would missed you. I cried as I said goodbye to you. I spent the full holiday talking and thinking about you. We were constantly on the look out for 'Lexi-cats', trying to find ones that looked just like you. We saw you on the webcam, my dad made you wave to us. I couldn't wait to get back to see you. Apparently you sulked for the full two weeks we were away, I think you thought we were gone for good. I would never leave you though. I had it all planned out. You were going to be here for a good twenty years. You were going to be my kids first pet.

In October when I had the flu you looked after me. One night in particular when I was feeling really poorly and sorry for myself you never left my side. All night long you were there laying next to me, my gorgeous little girl. I knew I could rely on you.

Dress-up Lexi. Oh how you hated me for doing this.








On the 01/11/2008, me and Daryl were looking after the house. You came in the sitting room as we watched X Factor and ate our tea. It was just perfect, the perfect Saturday night for me. You jumped up next to us, waiting for a bit of sausage. You loved human food didn't you. McDonalds was a recent discovery of yours. And you always came running the moment my spoon hit my cerial dish for whatever milk I had left. That night you slept on my belly, all night long. You were been super cuddly that weekend. Maybe you knew what was going to happen next.

On 03/11/2008 you woke us up crying to go out. I did my usual, crying back to you, mocking your cute little meow. We let you out for a couple of hours, but made sure you was back in before we went out. Daryl and I had been saying just the day before how we needed to make sure you was in earlier now the clocks had changed and it was getting darker earlier. When we was out though, my mum had got home from work, and you sneaked out, you cheeky monkey. I got home from Uni at half 5, and there you were, stood on the wall, winding Maddy up as usual. You rangoff though before I had chance to bring you in. You wanted more playtime. Nevermind, you would soon be home for tea.

It got to about 9pm and I started to worry. I looked in all your usual haunts, the tenfoot, nextdoors garden. I must have checked the garage and shed 20 times. You had done that a few times before, ran in when no one was looking and got stuck in there. I was out at midnight, tapping your food. My dad checked again at three for you, still nothing. I got up at 5, nothing. My mum and dad got up for work soon after, but you were nowhere to be seen. I was getting really worried by this time, and got Daryl to go round a couple of hours later to help look for you. He looked everywhere. We decided to make some flyers, a little soon perhaps, but we knew it was unlike you to not come home for tea. You had never done it before. This was the first night I had spent without you. We posted the flyers, rang round all the local vets, RSPCA and Cat Protection. Nobody could help. I wasn't hysterical yet, I really thought you were locked in somebodies garage or something like that. But when somebody rang us saying they had seen a cat like the one in the picture on the flyer get run over the night before my heart sank. They told us the woman across the road had taken her in. We never even thought to post flyers across there. You never, ever went over there Lexi. You were scared of the busy road. From what we can gather you were chasing nextdoors cat across the road. That sounds like you, always playing. The lady looked at a photo of you and was pretty sure it was you that had been run over, but unfortunately you had died. I couldn't stop crying, you had gone.

The council had collected your tiny body from her house. They brought you back to us in a yellow carried bag. How disgusting is that. My little baby in a rubbish bag. I'm so sorry I couldn't stop it happening. Daryl and I cried, and cried, and cried. It took me a few hours to pluck up the courage to look at you, but when I did, you were still my beautiful gorgeous girl, you just looked like you were asleep, barely a mark on you, just a little blood. That though is the image that will live with me for a long time.

We buried you next to Pickles, with your favourite toys, and treats. We put a couple of scrunched up pieces of paper and hair bobbles in there for you to play fetch too. We also put in the collar my mum and dad had got you for christmas.

It's been a month today my beautiful girl since you left me, and I'm totally broken without my little baby. I miss you so much. I am so so sorry for what happened to you. I think about it all day, every day. I feel so guilty. It's very quiet without you Lexi. I miss your cuddles. I've been cuddling your Patrick teddy every night since you left me. Your fur is still all over him. It's still not the same though. I'm on my own all night tonight for the first time since you left me and I'm missing you more than ever. The christmas tree went up today, and you're not here to try and pull it down. I hate it. I hate it that your not here to chase my wrappers. I cry every single day for you, I feel constantly sick. I can't believe your never going to come home.

You were the most beautiful, perfect little cat Lexi and you did not deserve to go. I hope you realise how loved you were, and although your life was short, I hope it was full of fun, sleep and lots of cuddles and kisses.

RIP my little Lexi cat. I hope Pickles and Marmalade are looking after you wherever you are.










xxx​


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

aww so sorry for your loss, what a lovely owner you were, the story was sooo in detail, poor little lexi, sleep tight little one :cryin:


----------



## hcafc_laura (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah sorry for that. I'm on my own tonight so feeling a bit down, I didn't realise how much I had actually written until I had finished


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, it was lovely, all your memories...poor lexi...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, that is so sad. It made me cry just reading it and remembering those same fears and feelings i had and still have for my kitten Whisper who died in such similar circumstances about 2 months ago. R.I.P little Lexi. But they will always be with you in your heart and in your thoughts. Nothing can ever take that away. At least you can comfort yourself knowing how very much Lexi was and is still loved. I truly am sorry for you, it is heartbreaking when such a thing happens. Lexi truly was a beautiful cat. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss

it will never go away but it does get easier


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, It sounds like she packed a lot into her short life and you gave her the opportunity to life her life to the full.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

so sorry for you loss,i have lost a couple of cats over the last few years to rta`s,i would only have indoor cats now


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh!!!! sweetheart i am so so sorry. I read with tears in my eyes. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Take care hun xx








Little Lexi you are so loved and missed xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I read that with tears in my eyes  such a beautiful cat, with a beautiful name! R.I.P Lexi. xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That made me cry. She was a beautiful cat. 

You clearly gave her a really good life - the love shines through in your words.

I hope that Lexi runs free at the Bridge and that time heals the raw pain in your heart and brings you peace and allows you to enjoy your memories of your very special Fur Child.

RIP little Lexi xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your lexi,,,im in tears reading your tribute to her....may she rip and run free at rainbow bridgexxxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

R.I.P

lexi you sounded Wonderful

R.I.P

my thoughts are with you 

xx


----------



## hcafc_laura (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. I hope it made sense, I couldn't bring myself to read it through before I posted. I just want people to know how special she was, she didn't deserve to go  I'll never forgive the person who ran her over and didn't even bother to stop.


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

Lexi was a beautiful cat!! You posted such a sweet history of Lexi. I am glad that Lexi had such loving "parents." How sweet it is that she got to sleep on you (as cats love to do) on her last night. Cherish your memories of your sweet kitty. I am sending hugs to you.


----------



## MeezerMum (Dec 3, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss and send you lots of special hugs...

RIP sweet Lexi...run free with the butterflies, precious baby xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of Lexi. That happened with my cat to - he didnt come home for his tea... and he was hit by a car. 

Again, sorry for your loss. RIP Lexi .xx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow i dont no what to say brought tears to my eyes you were really loved RIP little one x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say what a lovely way to remember you beautiful baby, it was so sad i couldn't read it all - but from the heart.
Lexi knows you love her and she was lucky to have you. 
Hang on in there becuase it will get easier with Lexi watching over you.
PM me if you want to chat sweetie xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Lexi couldn't be loved any more than she was.. what a beautiful Tribute ......
Losing such a wonderful being, she will always lay close to your heart and watch over you each and every day ........ Run free across the rainbow bridge lil Lexie xxxxx


----------

